# ***OFFICIAL*** Frank Mir vs. Cheick Kongo Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Frank Mir facing Cheick Kongo in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Steven831 (Sep 24, 2009)

Kongo round 2 tko or ko. Cheick is my sons favorite fighter.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

Kongo by KO/TKO late 1st round. Hell, as long as Mir's hand is not raised, I am happy. He is an arrogant a**hole who thinks that he's the best in the world after beating a sick Nog and a green Lesnar, who made the mistake of hitting the back of Mir's head (or else Lesnar would have ended it within a few seconds). However, another part of me wants Mir to do well and even win so that if Fedor ever walked into the UFC, Mir would get his shit stuffed back up his colon.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I like Kongo too but this better not go to the mat.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I think Mir is good enough standing to not let Kongo catch him. This fight will end in about thrity seconds if it hits the mat Mir has a sick guard and will have the pleasure of picking which sub Kongo gets finished by if he has top control, he wont need to look for an opening, just decide how he wants to end it.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> I think Mir is good enough standing to not let Kongo catch him. This fight will end in about thrity seconds *if* it hits the mat Mir has a sick guard and will have the pleasure of picking which sub Kongo gets finished by if he has top control, he wont need to look for an opening, just decide how he wants to end it.


That's the thing though. Will it go to the mat? I have no idea tbh. 

What I know is Mir doesnt have the best TDs and Kongo TDD is decent (he got rag-dolled by Cain but Mir isnt Cain wrestling wise).


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> That's the thing though. Will it go to the mat? I have no idea tbh.
> 
> What I know is Mir doesnt have the best TDs and Kongo TDD is decent (he got rag-dolled by Cain but Mir isnt Cain wrestling wise).


I think his takedowns are good enough for Kongo, who stands straight up like he is in a kickboxing match and will always revert to that stance once punches start getting thrown.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Maybe.. The other thing is Mir seems so confident in his stand up these days. 

He better not turn this into a stand up war because he'll go down before he even gets a chance to go for TD.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> Maybe.. The other thing is Mir seems so confident in his stand up these days.
> 
> He better not turn this into a stand up war because he'll go down before he even gets a chance to go for TD.


That is true, but Mir is a serious vet who probably knows that one win puts him back into title contention, especially a first round sub over a "contender" like Kongo, which he is very capable of. I think Mir has been around long enough to know the game and be very aware of what he needs to do.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

True, we'll see. 

But him not going for a TD for a whole round is a possibility, and him getting it isnt a lock imo (especially if he starts gassing/slowing down in 2). 

Pretty good match up.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Big fan of both of these guys, I gotta go with Frank though. I think if he does get rocked he'll be able to take it to the mat when he wants.


----------



## Thiago_Alves (Sep 11, 2009)

Same, iam a big fan of those two but i reckon Mir will win this one..


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Not much to say about this fight really; The fight starts on the feet, If Mir wants to stand up, the win will be there for Kongo to take (Mir will get smashed, crumble, and pounded out). Needless to say when it's on the ground, Mir has a pretty huge advantage. Mir is pretty good at submitting guys who have no sub defense after all.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I hope Kongo puts a fist through Mir's face.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

Frank Mur by Mirlock.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> That is true, but Mir is a serious vet who probably knows that one win puts him back into title contention, especially a first round sub over a "contender" like Kongo, which he is very capable of. I think Mir has been around long enough to know the game and be very aware of what he needs to do.


That is exactly what I was talking about:



> “I mean I wasn't supposed to beat Nogueira standing and look what happened there. I'm confident that I can strike with Cheick [Kongo] and make it competitive, my punches are a lot quicker than his, plus I know how to work angles better, trust me I know how to shut guys off. The thing is if I were to go out there and submit him in less than a minute It would prove nothing, a true martial artists would want to challenge himself and the challenge presented in front of me right now is to out-strike someone who on paper is the better striker.”


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Really hope my boy Kongo can take him out, I have to face reality though, he's in big trouble if this hits the mat.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

This has easier money than Kos ver Joshson written all over it...Kongo is poedestrian can't believe knowledgeable fans actually think he is going to win lmao


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

What would be great is if Mir went for the TD and Kongo just brushed him off and beat him down for a standing referee stoppage--or better yet, his corner throwing in the towel--or Mir giving a verbal submission. I really hope that somehow this match is so one-sided, Mir will have the same stupid look on his face as at UFC 100.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

In my mind, it's easier for Kongo to train TDD hard and improve in the time given before the fight. Versus Mir training his ENTIRE standup game hard to compete with Kongo. 


Know what I mean? All Kongo needs to do in this match is keep TDD in his mind. All Mir needs to do is develop world-class muay thai striking overnight and then implement it against a stronger guy with a bigger reach. haha


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm actually really looking forward to this fight. Two of the few heavyweights who have managed to stay injury free over the past few months. 

I think Mir is actually confident enough to stand with Kongo and I think he'll try to box with him for the first three minutes of the fight. This is probably a bad idea, we'll see.

My gut feeling is that Mir will win this with a submission, but I can easily see Kongo catching Mir, rocking him and finishing off with a TKO win. 

I'll be cheering for Kongo.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_I don't really believe, that Mir got the tools to beat Kongo. On the map maybe but standing up no! Mir is just to slow and i also believe that his cardio isn't that good compare to Kongo's. 

I bet on Kongo by a late 2 round TKO._


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't think Mir will actually stand-up with Kongo . Mir his arguably one of the best BJJ guys in the HW division (even the ufc imo) and vs guy like kongo with 0 ground skill , Frank will TD him pretty fast and takes his arm home .


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_Actually Kongo has some ground skills even BJJ and pretty decent ground and pound_


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

I think a lot of people are overrating Mir's ground game for something you'd see by Rickson Gracie. He is amazing, yes. However, don't expect this match to be over in seconds if it goes to the ground. I am sure Kongo is training in a similar way to Rogers did in the Fedor fight in that he'll try to avoid the submissions and get out whenever he can. I am also sure that Kongo will come in with his wrestling polished enough to avoid being continually taken down by someone with two years of highschool wrestling experience (ha). 

Now for the part I like: expect this match to be over in seconds standing up :thumb02:.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

I think Kongo will be to explosive and catch Mir standing up. maybe round 2


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Mir wins simple, Congo i like but he is still lacking a top ground game etc where as Mir can do both, granted standup is not his primary weapon but dont forget he can bang and even Lesnar admitted to seeing a few tweetie birds when hit (a knee i think?)
Anyway i take MIR winning 2nd round RNC


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_Mir's advantage on the ground should be the same as Kongo's advantage on the feet. And to compare Lesnars striking with Kongo's is just nuts:thumb02: And Mir's standup is way to overrated in my opinion._


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

this will be a test of mir's stand up, we finally get to see it against someone who's not sick and who's stand up is good. personally i think mir will get the worse of the stand up, plus a knee or 2 to the nuts, but after getting rocked, he'll fight to win and take it to the ground, or kongo, will take him down for gnp, either way mir by a sub


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The only way I see Mir winning this is if Kongo drops him. Then he goes in with his vicious killer instinct and just tries to tee off on Mir, and Mir manages to pull a triangle armbar out of it.


I don't think Mir has anywhere near the clarity while rocked to do that, however.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> The only way I see Mir winning this is if Kongo drops him. Then he goes in with his vicious killer instinct and just tries to tee off on Mir, and Mir manages to pull a triangle armbar out of it.
> 
> 
> I don't think Mir has anywhere near the clarity while rocked to do that, however.


I agree, Mir has horrible takedown skills so even with limited TDD and a good game plan Kongo should be able to stay free of Mir's attempts. 

Mir has to get in close and "Couture" Kongo to have a chance at a win. I think Mir gets KO'd if he plans to stand with Kongo.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't know. The more I think about this fight, the more I think Kongo will be winning before getting sloppy and getting caught in a submission.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

The Legacy said:


> I don't know. The more I think about this fight, the more I think Kongo will be winning before getting sloppy and getting caught in a submission.



Yeah Kongo is like a BIG ASS anderson with his striking, you dont know if its going to be his kicks coming at you or his punches. Kongo has the BEST standup in the HW division, that said i think Mir is in the top 3 HW's in the world when it comes to his "Ground Game" and submissions. This should be a really good fight, i exspect to see Kongo REALLY working his TDD and Mir knowing that the world knows he is a Ground guy, is going to act like he is going to stand up then RUSH and i mean RUSH the take down. Thats if he wants to win that is.... Kongos striking game has to much reach on Mir, unless he can get on the inside which would be sad for Kongo to lose at his own game


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Yeah Kongo is like a BIG ASS anderson with his striking


No. Just...just no.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

If Mir has worked heavily on his takedown ability, then he will be able to get the win. If he hasn't then he will definitely need to be able to recover from getting dropped and yank on one of Kongo's arms.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Just saw the preview for this fight.
Man, i loved Kongo: he looked a little pist-off, but remained kind of cool.
Hope he hammers Mir in the ground. I just can't stand Mir's trashtalks anymore.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> No. Just...just no.



Yeah thats all that i said.... OH WAIT if u READ ON.... Which some people do.... I SAID he is like Anderson in his Striking like U dont know if he is going to punch or kick because he uses them all like a spider..... HENCE SPIDER SILVA.... NOT SAYING HE IS ANDERSON SILVA in HW form.... noob



limba said:


> Just saw the preview for this fight.
> Man, i loved Kongo: he looked a little pist-off, but remained kind of cool.
> Hope he hammers Mir in the ground. I just can't stand Mir's trashtalks anymore.



Yeah its getting old.... I respect Mir's talents on the ground but his HORRIBLE attempt to trash talk putting himself on some pedestal, pretty annoying to see people like him win. I hope he gets King Kong'ed! and i hope he takes him to his monkey island KONGO!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> Yeah thats all that i said.... OH WAIT if u READ ON.... Which some people do.... I SAID he is like Anderson in his Striking like U dont know if he is going to punch or kick because he uses them all like a spider..... HENCE SPIDER SILVA.... NOT SAYING HE IS ANDERSON SILVA in HW form.... *noob*





Machida Karate said:


> Yeah its getting old.... I respect Mir's talents on the ground but his HORRIBLE attempt to trash talk putting himself on some pedestal, pretty annoying to see people like him win. I hope he gets King Kong'ed! and i hope he takes him to his monkey island KONGO!


Drop the personal attacks and avoid double posting. Use the edit button if you have something to add. 

Thank you.

As for Kongo being the best UFC HW striker, debatable imo. You could make a case for JDS.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Its obvious that Kongo has good standup, its his bread and butter. But he did lose a decision Cain because it went to the ground. Mir will win the fight on the ground. As far as getting KO'd, Mir took a beating of hammer fists from Brock before he was KO'd, I don't think he takes that many shots to the head against Kongo before going for a sub of some kind. Mir talks a lot of trash but most HW don't have the bjj skills like he does which gives him an advantage, especially in this fight.


----------



## UFC_Griffen (Dec 3, 2009)

Pretty simple.. Mir takes Kongo to the ground and wears him out Mir gets submission win. If kongo cums into the fight with good take down defense and makes Mir stand up Kongo will win by first round TKO/KO, But idk Mir is pretty confident with his stand up now a days. I think Kongo is guna shut him up.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

This will be godly.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I just don't see anyway Frank looses this fight.. Even tho i hope he gets KO'ed..


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

In theory if Kongo is patient, stays on the outside and picks his shots it would appear an easy win against no TD Mir.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Mir is like Fitch of HW: Can't beat the champ yet he is clearly above rest of the division. Kongo doesn't have anything Mir hasn't seen yet and its prolly better for him to tap out right when Mir takes him down so he doesn't have to join Sylvia on the "Mir broke my arm and I got KTFO by a retired boxer" -club on some random organization.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

kongo by round 1 tko. If mir stands with him which he said he is then kongo will deffo win


----------



## callme1 (Aug 15, 2009)

Diokhan said:


> Mir is like Fitch of HW: Can't beat the champ yet he is clearly above rest of the division. Kongo doesn't have anything Mir hasn't seen yet and its prolly better for him to tap out right when Mir takes him down so he doesn't have to join Sylvia on the "Mir broke my arm and I got KTFO by a retired boxer" -club on some random organization.


I agree 100%


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

This is weird. When I first head about the fight I was thinking that there's no chance that Mir loses, but the more I think of it the more I lean towards Cheick. Mir's takedowns are some of the weakest in the HW division and I think Kongo will be able to keep it on the feet. Even Velasquez had to work a bit for some of his takedowns, so Mir will have his hands full with Kongo. Plus if Mir has really gained some weight like he said after the Brock fight he's not gonna be as explosive as usual (not that he was very quick in the first place).


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

isnt this fight tonight?

oh sorry no, next week


----------



## Hank Jr (Nov 19, 2009)

*I pick you, Mir-mon*

Frankly I’d be incensed if Myrrh didn’t get the gold (win) in this match.

That aside, I always like watching Kongo fight and I like watching Mir fight because you just never know how it will go with Mir, the inconsistency makes for good suspense. Kongo is a great striker and very powerful. His TDD has become better and better, and Frank has so-so takedowns and obviously a strong ground game.

If Mir really thinks his striking is at Kongo’s level and tries to keep it standing, Frank will be in for a surprise and be knocked out. I do agree Mir’s standup has gotten much better- but it’ll still take at least 2 years to be really great and that’s why I also think that if Mir keeps his heart in the right place we could one day see a great and very well rounded fighter, instead of an inconsistent one. However, he is not there yet and he has a lot of potential still; and is headed in the right direction. 
(If only he would stop saying crap like “I would rip my mother’s arm off…Lesnar lost last time blah blah blah)

Kongo aside from his great stand-up has improved his TDD a lot, but not sure if it will get any better. He has worked on it for quite a while and maybe topped out. But even if he can stuff some, eventually he will go down. I think his ground defense is actually better than his TDD, but neither are near the level of his standup, and his ground defense is certainly not enough for Mir.

Why Mir will win this match: I think someone will talk sense to him (Couture maybe) and Mir will take the smart road, improve his TD’s and take this to the ground where is way ahead of Kongo; and win by submission.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Mir is sort of an asshole in the countdown show..Hope he gets ktfo but I doubt it will happen.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

So how many times will Kongo "accidentally" knee Mir in the balls?


----------



## Destroyer13 (Dec 9, 2009)

i love this fight already. frank mir def. outclasses kongo on the ground but will not stand a chance against his stand up. its very touchy. mir has sloppy tds which gives kongo an advantage off the bat. but one slip up by kongo and he loses an arm or a leg.. one things sure ive never seen mir this determined.. we have lesnar to thank for that. i hope kongo 2 rd tko.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

joey__stalin said:


> So how many times will Kongo "accidentally" knee Mir in the balls?


Any amount of times is justified. Mir was such a jerk on the countdown, it makes me think better of Brock.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

*"You talk too much Frank Mir...too much, too much, too much"*


:laugh:
:thumb02:


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

I just hope Kongo wins, so Mir would shut up.


----------



## CBJJ (Nov 16, 2009)

Mir is a much more well rounded fighter. He will dominate Kongo. On his feet Mir has proven to be a good boxer, capable of being elusive and delivering punishment. If it goes to the floor its over for Kongo, whose ground game is similar to that of Kimbo Slice. 
I just don't see Kongo as a fighter of champion level in MMA as Mir is.

www.thenextgreatfighter.com


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

This'll be such a great fight


----------



## R.Doria (Aug 11, 2009)

If Mir takes Kongo to the ground IT IS ALL OVER!
simple like that


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I got Kongo winning by KO.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

I sort of want Mir to win so that he can eventually make good on his promise of ripping Lesner's arm off. That would be interesting to watch.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> Any amount of times is justified. Mir was such a jerk on the countdown, it makes me think better of Brock.


^ this


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

War Heavy Mir.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I keep hearing people say if Kongo makes even a tiny mistake he loses a limb. Kongo sucks off his back as far as getting an opponent off of him but he's also never been subbed in his career. Some make it look like as soon as both their feet leave the ground, it's the equivalent of me going bareknuckle against Manny Pacquiao.

Kongo might surprise some people and last for more then an eighth of a second if it goes to the ground.

I personally don't think Mir's standup is any better then that of Cain Velasquez...not saying that's bad by any means but Kongo and punching faces go hand in hand, his only UFC losses were to guys who took him down to avoid being knocked out.

I got Kongo by 2nd round KO. If Mir wins it'll be a 2nd round heel-hook or toe-hold.


----------



## DJ Raw (Dec 6, 2009)

I seriously hate Frank Mir, im sorry but i hope he gets knocked the **** out. Honestly, i think Franks gonna win (unfortunately) but im preying that Kongo comes up with something and just detroys Mir.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_Do you guys remember the fight between Vera and Mir at UFC 65? Exactly the same thing will happen to him tonight!_


----------



## callme1 (Aug 15, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> _Do you guys remember the fight between Vera and Mir at UFC 65? Exactly the same thing will happen to him tonight!_


this is a whole different mir  not gonna happen!


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

All I can say...


Holy shit, Mir is huge.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

The Legacy said:


> I sort of want Mir to win so that he can eventually make good on his promise of ripping Lesner's arm off. That would be interesting to watch.


Mir won't beat Lesnar.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Hellboy said:


> Mir won't beat Lesnar.


True that


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Kongo TKO 1. Mir will get jacked up by Kongo gnp.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mir will sub Donkey Kongo.


----------



## Hotspur (May 28, 2009)

Knock his teeth out Kongo! :thumb02:


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

awww, why didnt they show mir talked shit about how he speaks, wanted the world to know how much shit this guy talks.

not everyone watches the countdown


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Kongo is the 4th most accurate striker in UFC history. Goldberg loves his stats hahahaha.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I'd love for Kongo to pull the KO, but I can't imagine it happening. This will end up on the ground, and fast.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Funny entrance music for Kongo.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Man, this fight will be freakin great!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> Kongo TKO 1. Mir will get jacked up by Kongo gnp.


I'm so hoping for this!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

goddamn... mir is big


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I HOPE Kongo wins, I hate mir because he talks so much trash that it gets beyond a point.

mir over confident?? coming out to AMAZING by Kanye??


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

xeberus said:


> goddamn... mir is big


Should this have been the fight for him to bulk up though ?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I hate Frank Mir, he talks so much shit. He will win but I'll be glad if he gets KO'd.

I'm glad Lesnar talked shit after he pummeled him.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> I hate Frank Mir, he talks so much shit. He will win but I'll be glad if he gets KO'd.
> 
> I'm glad Lesnar talked shit after he pummeled him.


there is truth in this!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> Should this have been the fight for him to bulk up though ?


Maybe not... it is possible he unwisely overlooked the fight at hand. Guess we'll have to find out :thumb02:


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Please be like Mir - Vera.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mir looks like he's been juicing...wouldn't surprise me to be honest.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Hellln Yeah Bitches Frank Ftw Ko And Strangulation In The Same Minute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

****!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Holy shit, Kongo just got pwned.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

This fight was ALL HYPE . frank is few level above kongo .

UBERMIR!!


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

That didn't last long. Kongo got knocked into next week.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Holyshit!!!


----------



## Hotspur (May 28, 2009)

Ah shit!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow, that was fast.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Holly mother FOK! All i have to say!


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

wow wow


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

OH MY GOD!! How did he do that!?!? Amazing!

Edit: Saw the replay... that was a hell of a punch!


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*Wow!*

Quick win


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

God damnit! 

Bloody impressive though I'll admit.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

man am i disappointed, i was expecting a war for at least the first 3 minutes.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

My Vbookie will be looking GOOD Tomorrow. They should sideline Carwin Lesnar and have Mir go right at Lesnar whilst he is still champ. Sorry carwin i love but Mir is ready.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Get well soon Brock, pummel this bitch agin.

Hell, I'd take Nog to beat Mir as long as he isn't weakened from staph.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Is everyone gonna quit saying Mir only dropped Nog cause Nog had staph? Mir can swing those things.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Need rubber match now!!


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

[email protected] kongo .... lol @ the ppl that scoffed at Frank Mir not being a better boxer and dissing Kongos his non existent ground game.

Kongo deserves a win now, bring on Kongo vs Kimbo!!


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Damn man a truly motivated Mir is a DANGEROUS man. It's insane how much the dude has improved.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Great match Frank!:thumb02: Still wont be able to beat Brock! :cheeky4:


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Emericanaddict said:


> My Vbookie will be looking GOOD Tomorrow. They should sideline Carwin Lesnar and have Mir go right at Lesnar whilst he is still champ. Sorry carwin i love but Mir is ready.


You are completely out of your tree. Mir takes out Kongo, and all the sudden, "He's ready...". Please.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

*Frank Mir Did WHAT!?*

Anyone else's jaw hit the floor when he DESTROYED Kongo? That was an amazing left hand. I thought his stand up only looked good against Nogueria because he was sick but there's no denying this. Not onyl did he beat Kongo at his own game but he put him to sleep with a sub too. I like the new Mir.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Dont know about that. With Franks new weight and knowing Brock doesnt like getting hit if Frank connects even a few times it could be over. It will be an even playing field now and it will make a difference.

Why am i out of my tree? Mir's striking has come along way his size is there to support his talent now and we allready know his groundgame is the best in the HW division. Sounds ready to me.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Frank Mir looked like an absolute badass in this fight. Great stare down too!


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Whad up now Mir Haters? Your boy Kongo got PWNED:cheeky4:


----------



## callme1 (Aug 15, 2009)

I laugh at these clowns first saying Mir got NO standup..and now that this fight is finished saying he got no chance against nog or brock..PLEASE STOP THE HATiNG!

This was amazing! Go back and train harder mir and maybe you will redeem yourself!

I bet 300$ on mir so im stoked..just need diego to win!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

that was almost Fedorisc


----------



## DJ Raw (Dec 6, 2009)

god damn it, i knew frank mir was gonna win. it was pretty obvious, especially when he weighed in at 264, but i really just dont like him for some reason, hes a great fighter, but i just dont like him.

carwin seriously hasnt done anything to deserve a title shot. give it to mir or the winner of cain/nog.

personally mir/lesnar 3 would be epic.


----------



## Lock Bresnar (Nov 16, 2009)

I was rooting for Mir to win, and wish the fight had gone longer so we could see what else Mir has improved on. But yeah, that was a vicious left my Mir. AWESOME


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Why didn't you make your post in the official pre/post fight thread?


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

UrbanBounca said:


> Why didn't you make your post in the official pre/post fight thread?


quoted for the truth. This thread is unnecessary and kinda a spoiler.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> Why didn't you make your post in the official pre/post fight thread?


Forgot about it?


----------



## zescstar (Apr 27, 2007)

mir is top of the food chain, im not shocked. dont let his mouth fool you... wow is all i have to say


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

I didn't really see enough of Frank to say he's ready for Brock. Yeah he took out Congo quick but, Congo's ground game is worse than the "help I've fallen and can't get up lady". I like Frank as a fighter but size wise Brock would be too much for him and if it goes to the ground he will get pummeled and smothered again.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

why is there brock talk so sudden? is Kongo even a test for Mir compared to Brock?? seems silly


----------



## Lock Bresnar (Nov 16, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Mir looks like he's been juicing...wouldn't surprise me to be honest.


I'm sure the UFC would let him get away with that...


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

4 - man tourney - Cain v Nog, Mir v Carwin = winners get interim shot,


----------



## zescstar (Apr 27, 2007)

bmo37 said:


> I didn't really see enough of Frank to say he's ready for Brock. Yeah he took out Congo quick but, Congo's ground game is worse than the "help I've fallen and can't get up lady". I like Frank as a fighter but size wise Brock would be too much for him and if it goes to the ground he will get pummeled and smothered again.


that win had nothing to do with kongos ground game...he got ROCKED and submitted.. just like guida..before kongo shook the webs out he was getting put to sleep


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

frank mir is a beast, holy shit we had a glimp or 2 of his stand up in his last 2 fights, but it was brief with brock and nog was sick, now we KNOW it's the real deal. i think he'll beat brock in a 3rd match up


----------



## callme1 (Aug 15, 2009)

how fast do people talk about brock lesnar,..i think frank needs to continue with this new training and he might have a shot in 9 months or so..first let him fight nog or cain or carwin.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

alizio said:


> [email protected] kongo .... lol @ the ppl that scoffed at Frank Mir not being a better boxer and dissing Kongos his non existent ground game.
> 
> Kongo deserves a win now, bring on Kongo vs Kimbo!!


I would be down with that :happy01:


----------



## zescstar (Apr 27, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> why is there brock talk so sudden? is Kongo even a test for Mir compared to Brock?? seems silly


the heavyweight divison is pretty blah so i wouldnt be surprised if he doesnt get a shot again right away or with one more win...the HW division isnt as stacked as other divisons so to keep it interesting mir will get a quicker shot then someone in WW or middleweight..brock lost to mir then beat heath and got a title shot lol


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

deanmzi said:


> 4 - man tourney - Cain v Nog, Mir v Carwin = winners get interim shot,


Agreed! Considering Brock could be out for a while this seems like the logical solution! Although I am not sure if Nog can make it considering he is sick as well.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Is everyone gonna quit saying Mir only dropped Nog cause Nog had staph? Mir can swing those things.


No because it's true.

It's not like Nog had a hand injury or something.

He had a bodily illness that was physically weakening him.

Nog had never been knocked out before and is known for his outstanding chin. Of course, when he's not weakened.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I can't believe people are even mentioning Brock's name after Mir beating Kongo, for God sakes.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

bmo37 said:


> I didn't really see enough of Frank to say he's ready for Brock. Yeah he took out Congo quick but, Congo's ground game is worse than the "help I've fallen and can't get up lady". I like Frank as a fighter but size wise Brock would be too much for him and if it goes to the ground he will get pummeled and smothered again.


honestly though - you are assuming Brock comes back at the same level - he may not have to cut weight anymore


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I cant remember, but didnt Mir face big nog before he faced Lesnar?? Brock is fast and doesnt stand so still in a standup match. either way

TOO EARLY TO TALK ABOUT MIR VS LESNAR - Lesnar is sick and wont be back for at least another 7+ months, and right now Carwin is #1 contender, who knows if they setup a interim or another #1 cont matcup


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

UrbanBounca said:


> I can't believe people are even mentioning Brock's name after Mir beating Kongo, for God sakes.


Yeah Joe Rogan needs to stfu


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

UrbanBounca said:


> I can't believe people are even mentioning Brock's name after Mir beating Kongo, for God sakes.


I know. The Nog - Can fight at 110 is for the #1 contender spot is it not ?


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Just came here to say one thing to everyone on the internet.

I TOLD YOU SO.

Just remember my username and know that I have always been a fan.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

UrbanBounca said:


> I can't believe people are even mentioning Brock's name after Mir beating Kongo, for God sakes.


Why? what makes you think he isnt ready or deserving. Frank beat Brock once and showed he has the tools to beat him again now that the size advantage isnt there for Brock. Carwin and Nog are both out due to injuries and sickness and apparently Brock is on the mend. If Brock get's back first the mir should get him first because Mir is healthy and deserving.

I can tell you don't like Mir but just think about the situation and it's just common sense.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Spec0688 said:


> I cant remember, but didnt Mir face big nog before he faced Lesnar??


Mir beat Lesnar first and then trained his standup for like a whole year before he fought Nog.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

bmo37 said:


> Yeah Joe Rogan needs to stfu


Yes..it's preposterous to mention the champion after a fight between top 10 fighters.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

deanmzi said:


> honestly though - you are assuming Brock comes back at the same level - he may not have to cut weight anymore


Yeah that's true, I would assume he would though since naturally he's a 265+ guy.


----------



## callme1 (Aug 15, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> I can't believe people are even mentioning Brock's name after Mir beating Kongo, for God sakes.


well, your one of them man...Joe rogan started this  WAR MIR


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> No because it's true.
> 
> It's not like Nog had a hand injury or something.
> 
> ...


You determined all that from one win over Randy Couture? Keep in mind this man was getting knocked down by Heath Herring and Tim Sylvia long before he fought Mir. Was that Staph infection to or do you have another excuse you want to throw at us?


----------



## zescstar (Apr 27, 2007)

people are saying mir isnt deserving another title shot but brock got a title shot against randy after going 1-1 in the ufc and 2-1 in his mma career what kind of bullshit is that...he did win against randy but you really think he deserved it?

dont think so


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

In before "Kongo had (insert injury/diease here), that wasnt the REAL Kongo that was a zombie out there!!"


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UrbanBounca said:


> I can't believe people are even mentioning Brock's name after Mir beating Kongo, for God sakes.


While I agree it would be absurd had he just taken Kongo down and subbed him but considering he dropped the guy widely considered the most fierce striker in the division it makes a pretty big statement.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Frank and Brock III will definitely happen. Most impressive...


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I really like Kongo and think he will be a great force in the division when he uses his head and trains different aspects of his game but with that being said Mir looked great tonight


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

M_D said:


> I really like Kongo and think he will be a great force in the division when he uses his head and trains different aspects of his game but with that being said Mir looked great tonight


Kongo is training with Ricco Rodriguez (Former UFC champ and ADCC champ) and even had him in his corner so Im sure his BJJ will continue to improve.


----------



## R.Doria (Aug 11, 2009)

Frank show everybody that he and Kongo are in diferent levels...
Mir is top 5 of the HW division
Kongo its not even close to that...


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Frank's definitely been eatin' his wheaties, wink wink. I was just stunned to see Muir at 265 rather than 245. Brock from what I understand, walks around at 285-290. So Frank's going to have to pack on another 20-25 lbs. to match Brock in size. Then there's that 4.7 40. He'll never be able to match that. 

Brock's major downside at this point is that he doesn't like to stand and strike. Advantage Muir in that department. On the ground, I still favor Brock.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Kongo is training with Ricco Rodriguez (Former UFC champ and ADCC champ) and even had him in his corner so Im sure his BJJ will continue to improve.


good to hear, for some reason his interviews are making me see him in a whole new light and I cant stop myself from rooting for him, I did not like the whole turn the back thing at the weigh ins though but ehh.. 

but yeah I see him being a huge force if he truly goes all out in his training with Ricco


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow. Frank Mir dropping Kongo like that blew my mind. And to do it that fast was insane. I expected Mir to take some shots and then take Kongo down and submit him. I was right about the submission part but he sure did surprise me wit that monster punch!


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Grotty said:


> Mir wins simple, Congo i like but he is still lacking a top ground game etc where as Mir can do both, granted standup is not his primary weapon but dont forget he can bang and even Lesnar admitted to seeing a few tweetie birds when hit (a knee i think?)
> Anyway i take MIR winning 2nd round RNC



Ok i was off by around lol, still cant believe fans hate on Mir before the fight.
Its a shame Congo was destroyed so quick however Mirs persona is cocky and to be honest i like it.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Cant say much about that fight. Kongo got caught early on and then it was over. But I like the 265 mir.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't know what it is, but I like Frank Mir. He is a methodical and meticulous guy, very clever and technically gifted. He reminds me of Triple H in the WWE. :thumb02:

And now he is putting on that muscle and working hard. He has Brock on his mind all the time and it could turn him into a better fighter for it.

Not many people expected Mir to drop Kongo with a huge punch, but that's what he did. Then he went in for the guillotine and squeezed as hard as he could. 

At one point I thought Kongo was going to be able to pop his head out and then he would have been on top of Mir in a good position, but Mir held on too tight and in the end he put Kongo to sleep.

I don't want Mir to go back to the front of the line now, I'd like him to fight somebody like Cain, Carwin or Dos Santos and really prove to the world that he deserves a rubber match with Brock, because he was dominated at UFC 100.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

mir won then?


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Johnni G said:


> mir won then?


Putting it mildly yes.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Johnni G said:


> mir won then?


Ya in like 40 seconds. 

War Mir.


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Funny entrance music for Kongo.



Does anyone know the name of the entrance song for kongo???


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Damn. I had a strange feeling when I heard that he weighed in at 264 and a half, even stranger when I saw him for the first time. I think he just jumped way up in my personal P4P list. Not only is he skilled, but now he's big too. Only thing that I don't like about him right now is his mouth.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

BrianRClover said:


> Putting it mildly yes.












insane.
Who'd a thought... i figured Mir would pull guard after getting knocked down then get the sub.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

attention said:


> insane.
> Who'd a thought... i figured Mir would pull guard after getting knocked down then get the sub.


Damn. Chuck-esque overhand... except that it's a left.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

attention said:


>


_You know what guys it's even more impressive that Kongo wasn't out after this huge punch. I mean he really put's all his weight and power behind this shot. But still he hits him perfectly, you still need some luck to hit so well._


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

attention said:


> insane.
> Who'd a thought... i figured Mir would pull guard after getting knocked down then get the sub.


Fedor punch right there...


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Crester said:


> Fedor punch right there...


...No. Frank's looked like Hendo's punch on Bisping. A big wind-up overhand punch from the hip. Fedor's was a lunging straight right. Both punches were brutal. I like the blood splatter...lol! very cool...


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Crester said:


> Fedor punch right there...


lol imba 

can mir vs kongo be seen anywhere?


----------



## callme1 (Aug 15, 2009)

Johnni G said:


> lol imba
> 
> can mir vs kongo be seen anywhere?


mma-core . com


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Sometimes I wonder why UFC is so strict about getting videos removed from the net. They would probably actually increase their fan base by having videos of previous fights available to people.

I know they have them available for a fee at UFC.com... but most people won't pay to just randomly watch fights. They should atleast reach a compromise.... like fights that are older than a certain date can be hosted on other websites.


----------

